# pkg info -x



## grahamperrin@ (Dec 23, 2021)

Below, results show only _one_ of the packages that are not installed:


```
% pkg info -x avcodec dav1d ffmpeg fstrcmp lcms2 libass libavcodec libbluray libcec libcrossguid libfmt libfstrcmp libGLU libglvnd liblzo libvdpau lzo2 spdlog sqlite3 taglib waylandpp
pkg: No package(s) matching avcodec
dav1d-0.9.2
ffmpeg-4.4.1_3,1
kdemultimedia-ffmpegthumbs-21.12.0
lcms2-2.12
libass-0.15.2
libassuan-2.5.5
libbluray-1.3.0,1
libcec-6.0.2
libfmt-8.0.1
libGLU-9.0.2_1
libglvnd-1.3.4
linux-c7-libglvnd-1.0.1
libvdpau-1.4
libvdpau-va-gl-0.4.2_5
lzo2-2.10_1
spdlog-1.9.2
py38-sqlite3-3.8.12_7
py39-sqlite3-3.9.9_7
qt5-sqldrivers-sqlite3-5.15.2
sqlite3-3.35.5_4,1
gstreamer1-plugins-taglib-1.16.2
taglib-1.12
%
```

Here's another:


```
% pkg info -x libcrossguid
pkg: No package(s) matching libcrossguid
%
```

Is there a better way to tell what's _not_ installed, with a single command?

I know, pkg-install(8) as shown below, but I'd quite like more from pkg-info(8). If it's possible. I feel less than sane at the moment  


```
% sudo pkg install -n avcodec dav1d ffmpeg fstrcmp lcms2 libass libavcodec libbluray libcec libcrossguid libfmt libfstrcmp libGLU libglvnd liblzo libvdpau lzo2 spdlog sqlite3 taglib waylandpp
grahamperrin's password:
Updating FreeBSD repository catalogue...
FreeBSD repository is up to date.
Updating poudriere repository catalogue...
poudriere repository is up to date.
All repositories are up to date.
pkg: No packages available to install matching 'avcodec' have been found in the repositories
pkg: No packages available to install matching 'libavcodec' have been found in the repositories
pkg: No packages available to install matching 'libfstrcmp' have been found in the repositories
pkg: No packages available to install matching 'liblzo' have been found in the repositories
%
```


----------

